# Anchor point



## pyzdra1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi.
I'm shooting about a year now.
I'm already doing not bad I think.
What I'm notice that when I shoot scout lt, from 10 meters, when aiming fork tip is just under a target (ott style) which is right for me.
When I'm shooting titan hunter (same fork width as scout lt)and aim same way (fork tip jus under target) ammo traveling about 2 inches too heigh.
And other slingshots I have all of them 90mm fork width I need to aim under target.
Now my question is do I have to lower my anchor point for different slingshots or maybe I'm doing something wrong?
I hope my question is understandable.
I'm not English person.
Thank you in advance for any suggestions


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Raise anchor to lower the point of impact. Lower anchor to raise point of impact.

If the bands on two different slingshots are exactly the same (same bands, same thickness, same taper, same distance between the bands same pouch, ammo, anchor point, etc.) they should have the same point of impact.


----------



## pyzdra1 (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm using same bands, tapers, pouches on all my frames.
Maybe is just a way I holding frames. 
Maybe not square.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Your english is more than fine, no worries. But I am stumped by your question. If everything is the same- bands, fork width, pouch, ammo, anchor point, and nothing is different I am unsure how the point of impact would change. There must be some difference. Maybe just something you haven't identified yet?


----------



## pyzdra1 (Mar 30, 2021)

This video helped me a lot


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Repeatability is the key and the more variables you throw into the mix the harder it is to be consistent. Looks like the high anchor seems to fit you best so stay with that if it makes changing frames less of an adaption. I personally prefer a lower anchor behind the jaw because it's more natural/comfortable and lets me have a cleaner release and lowers the possibility of taking a band break to the eye if that should occur. Since I tend to shoot frames of varying gap size , I have accepted the need for taking a few shots to adapt to different frames , bands and ammo as part of the art of shooting.

All other things being equal , if your consistency is still an issue is it possible you are "pointing" one frame more than the other and in effect , actually increasing you draw length enough to change your point of impact.


----------

